# Filling the freezer



## river runner (Jan 28, 2009)

I took the boys up to Georgia this weekend to hook up with my buddy for a weekend of camping and catfishing on the Chattahochie river and oh my.

Friday nights catch.



















Saturdays catch










Three whipped puppies after a great weekend.










We ran bush hooks and jugged for 2 nights. All I did was drive the boat the boys baited, pulled and netted all the fish.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Yup, that is a mess of cat fish... great report, and good job..


----------



## Reel Anexity (Sep 24, 2009)

That makes me wantto go up there rightnow. Howmuch did the cat in the first picture weigh, or a round about?


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice job RR....Nothing better than camping with the boys slaughtering some cats.

Jimmy


----------



## ManFish (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks great. The boys look like they hada great time to. What was the poundage on the first blue cat?


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

What part of the Chattahoochie? I used to fish around West Point some.


----------



## river runner (Jan 28, 2009)

Just a guess but around 30# on the big blue. We were camping on Fort Benning at Euchie Creek camp ground. It is a great camp ground. It has cabins, chalets, campers and tent camping. There is a country store and boat launch in the camp ground


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice mess of catfish.


----------



## ol mike (Sep 14, 2009)

You'all loaded the boat !

I love catfishing.

Mike


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

filling the freezer indeed, and congrats on that monster cat!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

awesome, that's how u handle business, is that the same Chattahoochee that runs threw Florida, and what was u guys using for bait


----------

